# Your best supplement this year...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Wanted to hang fire alittle longer with this question but as im snowed in and off work id thought id ask it now.

Which *single* product from all those that you have tried this year, so far, has impressed you the most, and why? Which product would you rate your personal number 1? :thumb:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Too many to choose from lol! Warrior Rage has probably been one of my favourite pre-workouts and our Cissus was / is excellent for my joints since coming back from an MCL injury however.

Kieran

BBWarehouse


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

just normal glutamine seems to be helping me recover much fast over the past couple of months.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

In general terms BCAAs - specifically starting to use reflex performance matrix pre-wo and growth matrix afterwards has boosted them a lot and then noticing the difference I've added more in and just don't get DOMs - result!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Evagen EVP


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> just normal glutamine seems to be helping me recover much fast over the past couple of months.


Glutamine has been my fave sup this year, defo recover faster, have been taking 15-20g per day. 5g morning, pre, post and bed time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Glutamine has been my fave sup this year, defo recover faster, have been taking 15-20g per day. 5g morning, pre, post and bed time.


i've been using about 10g per day and dont ever feel i need a break (workouts are normally only 40mins at the mo per day though. Short and sweet).


----------



## rizlagreen (Oct 30, 2010)

caffine tabs


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pre work out ASGT.

Glutamine is a good one

bcaa is a good one on a diet

creatine is good although i dont use it any more, may get some in......

fish oils are a good way of getting healthy fats in

horthorn berry for blood pressure

but if i had to choose one and drop the rest it would be whey. whey is king!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> pre work out ASGT.
> 
> Glutamine is a good one
> 
> ...


I think whey is queen, Isolate would surely be king (you would think the f.ucking price of the stuff)!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Dianabol @ 40mg ED lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think whey is queen, Isolate would surely be king (you would think the f.ucking price of the stuff)!


no isolate is gay! big rip off and i have used iso in the past it dnt taste as nice and i didnt feel any better then when i use whey... i didnt get any bigger, leaner or stronger then when using whey.... i still made gains just no better then when using whey.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

whey is all i use mainly

but do throw in amino acids through out the day. tend to chuck it in a 2 liter bottle of water and drink through the day at work

apart from that i dont react to well to supps so dont tend to use them


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd probably have to go with USP labs Jack3d.

Supplements when it comes to bang for the buck - Cytogenix Cellnox.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

High doses of L-Leucine and EAA's in general.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Jack3d no contest, that stuff is incredible.


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Reflex natural whey - mixes with minimal water and doesn't mess your stomach up as no artificial flavours etc. Do you guys take glutamine separately from what is in your shake???


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Jack3d for me


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Carboy said:


> Reflex natural whey - mixes with minimal water and doesn't mess your stomach up as no artificial flavours etc. Do you guys take glutamine separately from what is in your shake???


Yes i buy in powdered form from myprotien, cheap as chips really. you can use half to full level teaspoon a few times a day, pre and post wo, on waking and before bed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

its quite suprising that so far L-Glutamine and BCAAs are getting alot of press, on here and another board. Didnt honestly think alot of ppl supplemented with it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Dorian Yates - NOX Pump


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> its quite suprising that so far L-Glutamine and BCAAs are getting alot of press, on here and another board. Didnt honestly think alot of ppl supplemented with it.


Honestly people talk about loads of brand named products which have great marketing but BCAAs (albeit I personally use branded ones obviously) have made an outstanding difference compared to 'shinier' products for me!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

EchoSupplements said:


> Honestly people talk about loads of brand named products which have great marketing but BCAAs (albeit I personally use branded ones obviously) have made an outstanding difference compared to 'shinier' products for me!


i do supplement with BCAAs and Glutamine myself bought from bulk suppliers or even by using a good pre/intra training product, but cant say ive noticed much difference, even when using 20gram BCAAs with 10gram Glutamine per shake.

Do you know feel you get enough aminos from whey protein over the day? Most are rich in BCAAs now a days.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't actually get a huge amount of my protein from whey - I only have maybe 4 shakes per day including pre/intra/post workout - which is performance matrix / bcaa blend (currently biox nitro rush) / growth matrix - all of these products are very high in BCAAs and particularly leucine. I then have a mass attack evo at some point usually in the afternoon, the rest of my protein comes from tuna, mince, eggs etc.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Are people's protein intake sufficient in the first place for those that have seen benefit from BCAA's?


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

definetely the combo of reflex's performance matrix pre workout then reflex growth matrix post workout isthe best combo i've used for maximum training performance and optimum recovery!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Well my best supplement has to be whey, couldn't do without it...

On the other hand, Size on Maximum performance, I was very impressed with it!! Recovery in between sets was pretty awensome.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cissus


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bigricky said:


> definetely the combo of reflex's performance matrix pre workout then reflex growth matrix post workout isthe best combo i've used for maximum training performance and optimum recovery!


have tried samples of both of those Reflex products and they are class. Found the pre-workout Performance Matrix hard to drink, tasted like soap lol, but still it did a great job so cant knock it.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

sizar said:


> Evagen EVP


How did this compare to Jack3d, Rage, SuperPump etc?

Greater pumps, energy....what was different about it?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

xpower said:


> Cissus


Did you notice any muscle gain / strength gain from this or just the improved joint comfort?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I used it purely for joints.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

bigricky said:


> definetely the combo of reflex's performance matrix pre workout then reflex growth matrix post workout isthe best combo i've used for maximum training performance and optimum recovery!


Agreed - thats where a lot of my BCAAs / Leucine in particular come from - I then have a BCAA drink during my workout and between the three of them I think I'm covered


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

bayman said:


> Are people's protein intake sufficient in the first place for those that have seen benefit from BCAA's?


It depends if you mean protein levels or BCAAs - its a decent point I have to admit I do have a book here with the amino profile of most common foods that I haven't really checked but my protein is predominantly from meat, fish and eggs which aren't as high in BCAAs as whey is. It could well be that I wasn't getting enough BCAAs from these foods that I would have gotten if I got most of my protein from whey. That said I'd rather do it this way anyway as I LOVE food!


----------



## Maximum (Aug 9, 2008)

Extreme Nutrition T-Bullet. the suffs crazy, were making better gains from it than we have done off "proper" gear!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Supps oh god, tried so many this year.

Can't really pick one but asgt, sizeon and cissus are up there for me, top products.

Oh and oats,whey and evoo, love that combo


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Reflex 'whey refresh'

toy can eat a normal meal, not worrying about protein content...and drink the refresh as if its orange squash....you would never know it was protein

its the best sup ive ever used since MetRx back in the 90's


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> Reflex 'whey refresh'
> 
> toy can eat a normal meal, not worrying about protein content...and drink the refresh as if its orange squash....you would never know it was protein
> 
> its the best sup ive ever used since MetRx back in the 90's


You tried the rhubarb flavour? Its interesting! Agree though its a great product


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Rhubarb is everyone i knows favourite refresh....i like it...but had so much i need a rest...on to orange now....a few years back they did a green one...lime or something...loved it!!!! shame they dont produce it anymore tbh


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dextralose :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cytosport complete whey for me. Decent price, lots of servings, great profile and taste.


----------



## RoyRogers (Dec 12, 2010)

Rage by Fairing.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Started with Hemo Rage today......hopefully will be the best one!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I'm hoping the Apcalis I ordered today will take this title for me


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

havoc


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Cytosport complete whey for me. Decent price, lots of servings, great profile and taste.


have you tried their Monster Milk, gorgeous stuff with an amazing profile, but over £2.50 a serving! wow


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Interesting theres no mention of any D Aspartic Acid product here after 4 pages.

Surprising that, after all the bumming up it's been getting on the board.

Yet more maketing sheeeite. Or am i just getting cynical about supps in my old age.

For me it's BPI's One More Rep. Really enjoyed that but for the price of it MP's caffine plus tabs give 80% of the kick so purely for cost i moved to them.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

BCAAs, cant believe i ever trained without them.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Make much difference?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Interesting theres no mention of any D Aspartic Acid product here after 4 pages.
> 
> Surprising that, after all the bumming up it's been getting on the board.
> 
> ...


If you want something relatively cheap that feels like BPI 1MR, then SNS actually produce something called SNS Adrena-G which is bulk geranium / 1,3-Dimethylamylamine caps.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good old whey protein


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Best supplement discoveries in 2010... zinc picolinate and magnesium taurate. Zinc and mag are two easily depleted minerals in active people, and insufficient intake can lead to sleep disturbance, low energy levels, low test production, excess cortisol output and a whole range of things (all subtle things but ones which make a difference overall).

Zinc picolinate and magnesium taurate are two of the most biavailable forms of those vitamins, and the two combined for me have had a definite and noticable effect. Not the cheapest forms of those minerals though, only drawback.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Natadrol.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

So glad no one said Rogue. Complete sh1te! For me it's protein shots. So easy without all the bloat


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i do supplement with BCAAs and Glutamine myself bought from bulk suppliers or even by using a good pre/intra training product, but cant say ive noticed much difference, even when using 20gram BCAAs with 10gram Glutamine per shake.
> 
> Do you know feel you get enough aminos from whey protein over the day? Most are rich in BCAAs now a days.


Im not saying this applys to you.

- I think a lot of people when they start out training look on forums like this, i think right.. I need this shake, that shake, that powder, oh I'll get that as well (all the big guys use it..etc)..

This is where a lot of people go wrong IMO.

I believe you should start out with diet. Just change that, and stick with it for a year or so. Because you are just starting out, you will see a massive change in physique..no supps are needed!

When you start hitting a 'plateau' then think about introducing a sup.

People who start out with supps, don't have much to move onto/help them.

Again mate, not saying this is the case with you, but I feel its important and hopefully some newbies will see this and re-think their strat. 

Back on point - OP - for me, its just plain mono creatine, helped loads.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Eaa and Bcaa . Doms are really incomparable with and without them also sleep is more deeeeep )))) I take 20-30g of Eaa and 20-30g of Bcaa ( per day ) in powder from MP.It makes difference for me.

Ninja


----------

